
When is a Startup ready to start growing their audience and user base? - theParzival
Hi all,<p>I was here thinking, when is a Startup ready to start growing their audience and user base? After their seed round? After more mature rounds like Series A?<p>Until then what do they do? Product development and talk to potential users?<p>I was wondering, not all startups are equal. Some get out from YC ready to explode, others keep on stealth mode some more months&#x2F;years, and others simply die.<p>What do you think?
======
verdverm
Don't wait, the best problem is being underprepared for unexpected growth

